# Itchy Face?



## gsmit (Jan 6, 2011)

Almost every time after Maisey eats, she starts pawing her face and rubbing it on the carpet as well. 

I am not sure if this is a common thing for cockapoos to do or if it is just specific to her. Does anyone else's dog do this?

I feel like it is probably a food allergy, but recently, she started doing it in the morning after she woke up. Any ideas?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've often seen dogs do that after eating to get the food off their faces, but don't know about first thing in the morning. I wouldn't have thought it was a food allergy to take effect immediately after eating though, although it could be making her itch generally.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol she is fine, its just she has food in hear bears or feels it wet, all 4 of mine do it. Gypsy is the worst lol so dont worry.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Mabel does it Wilf does nt .. she reminds me of a cat lol x
P.s thanks kendal my saviour x x


----------

